# Follow Mina Harker on The Vampire Tour of San Francisco!



## Mina Harker (Sep 28, 2014)

*VAMPIRES – THEY’RE NOT JUST FOR HALLOWEEN ANYMORE! * The Vampire Tour of San Francisco is a very unique walking tour of the beautiful Nob Hill neighborhood. The stops are: Grace Cathedral, the Nob Hill Café, Huntington Park, the Pacific-Union Club, the Fairmont Hotel, and the Mark Hopkins Hotel. The script contains about 85% true San Francisco history, with fun vampire lore and humor mixed in. It is not dark or gory, and is suitable for all ages. Because there are no hills involved, it is a very easy walk and is wheelchair friendly. The cost is $25.00 per mortal. Undead are admitted free, but proof of status is required. Nob Hill gets pretty chilly at night, so please dress warm. If rain is predicted for the evening you want to attend, please call me by 3:00 pm the day of the tour to see if it is going to be conducted. If you would like to add to the fun, your Hostess, Mina Harker, encourages you to come in costume.


----------

